# ground mats



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay agility people. Where do I find those mats they put below the kennels outside for agility?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=199


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Clean Run: Ground Covers & Ex Pen Mats


Sharon
You are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't do agility but I have found mats at some of the dog show vendors since all our shows are outdoors. Davis is one in our area that sells them. I also found a smaller mat that works well at Cost Plus. I think they only have them seasonally as a summer outdoor mat. I can fit my two 36 inch crates on the mat from Cost Plus.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Clean Run: Ground Covers & Ex Pen Mats


This is where I got mine!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got mine for a birthday from obedience friends that were tired of sharing their mats with me ROFL. We have to use them when showing on gym floors to protect the floor.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I got one from Clean Run and the larger one from Camping World


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think PetEdge.com has them too ... and maybe cheaper than places like Clean Run.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone .. I ordered mine Saturday night and they are already on the way. I was at a show and could not believe what they were asking for them there...


----------

